# Curtis 1274-5406 controller - any info?



## shpub (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi from the UK

I've got hold of a 1274 controller and apart from the data sheet I can't find any more information about it, like a manual. I've got the 1314 v3.12 software talking to it but the parameters etc seem to be a mixture. 

At the moment I am building a test harness (based on the wiring diagram in the data sheet) to check everything before installing it in my EV a Reliant Kitten - "Electrokitty" and coming up with a bit of a brick wall. 

Any help appreciated.

Steve


----------



## RonMC3 (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi Steve,

I know a year has passed since your message but I've only just come across it. Did you get anywhere with that controller? I'm asking 'cos I'm also thinking of one of them. I'm guessing that it came from a G-Wiz. What motor are you using?

Ron.


----------

